# Wine unter Suse Linux 9.0 aber wie ?



## MarkusMueller (7. Februar 2004)

Hi @all

ich habe mir vor kurzem Linux auf meinen PC installiert und verweifle bald.

Ich habe mir Wine für Suse Linux heruntergeladen und will es installieren. Googlen hat da nichts genuzt also frage ich euch weil ich einfach mit der Installation und der konsole noch nicht so klar komme.

Könnt ihr mir sagen was ich eintippen muss damit es Wine installiert 

Wäre euch Dankbar


----------



## tim&struppi (8. Februar 2004)

Was hast du dir denn für ein Wine runtergeladen ? Auf den Suse CD´s findest du ebenfalls über Yast das Wine.


----------



## DeMuX (8. Februar 2004)

Selbst wenns dann mal installiert ist, wie bekomm ich da win-programme zum laufen?


----------



## tim&struppi (8. Februar 2004)

Ganz einfach. Du gehst am besten in die Konsole und wechselst z.B. zu deinem CD-ROM Laufwerk. Anschließend kannst du das Windowsprogramm starten mit dem Befehl wine setup.exe oder wine install.exe oder wie das auszuführende Programm sonst heißt. Installiert sich ein Programm auf Platte, findest zu es in einem nicht sichtbaren Ordner unter .wine. Aufrufen kannst du den Ordner etwa, wenn du im Konqueror unter Ansicht - versteckte Dateien anzeigen wählst. Installierte Programme dort kannst du ebenfalls mit dem wine Befehl starten.


----------



## DeMuX (12. Februar 2004)

das hört sich ja garnicht so schwer an, da bin ich ja mal gespannt, wie das geht!
danke schon mal!


----------



## Slimer (12. Februar 2004)

Hääte mal jemand nen HOWto in Deutsch, bzw. kann mir das mal schenll jemand erklären, ich habe WineX3.2 nur immer wenn ich Games zoggn will  sagt er 3D OpenGL egal was ich auswähle wird nciht unter stützt  Muss in erst mit winex3 ein dierectx insallieren  Wenn ja welches wäre dan am besten für ?

Muss ich irrgendwas bestimmtes einstellen ?`

Mit was muss ich die Games zoggn 

PS: Mein 3D leuft ich kann auch et für Linux zoggn, nur halt die Win games z.B. BattleField, Counter-Strike, Call of Duty, Vietcong das sind die games, die laut transgaming laufen aber ich habe noch kein wirklcih gutes HOWto dafür gefunden ?

Ich fange auch jetzt erst an über Linux zu Zoggn, voher eigendllich nur mit gearbeitet, aber nie gezockt.
bitte helft mir 

THX schonmal


----------



## DeMuX (12. Februar 2004)

habs mal probiert, war aber nicht so toll!
hier das ergebnis:

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
Xlib: No protokoll specified

x11drv: Can't open display: :0

hat wohl irgendwas mit x11 zu tun, aber was?


----------



## Slimer (12. Februar 2004)

Also bei mir tut es laufen, nur schaut alles bissel sehr arg aus. und wenn es ums Spielen geht isset immer die meldung kann XXX nciht ausführen (z.B. deirect X und so)


----------



## Slimer (16. Februar 2004)

hat den sonst keiner ahnung von wowas ?


----------



## Backdraft (16. Februar 2004)

@Slimer,

kannste Dich mal bitte an die Netiquette halten. Hört sich ja wiederlich an Deine ausdruckweise.

Desweiteren, entweder Du arbeitest oder Du spielst. Linux ist eben Linux udn keine Daddl-Maschine für Windows-Spiele.


----------



## Slimer (16. Februar 2004)

Backdraft hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hört sich ja wiederlich an Deine ausdruckweise.
> /B]



Was soll sich an meinen Ausdrücken wiederlich anhören 
Also ich weiss zwar nciht was da dein Prob ist, aber nagut wenn Sie meinen.

Und eine Daddel Maschiene soll es eh nciht werden, nur wenn man auch nach Stunden langem coden, muss man sich nunmal ein bischen den kopf freimachen, und wo andere sich voll stopfen mit Schokolade oder so, gehe ich halt für 30 mins. Zocken, und kann dann in ruhe weiter Arbeiten.

Wie es sich das auch gehört !


PS: Erstmal richtig lesen und verstehen bevor man dumme Antworten erstellt !


----------



## JohannesR (16. Februar 2004)

Nein Slimer, er hat recht! Was ist denn das 





> Also bei mir tut es laufen, nur schaut alles bissel sehr arg aus. und wenn es ums Spielen geht isset immer die meldung kann XXX nciht ausführen (z.B. deirect X und so)


 bitte für eine Grammatik? Mit sicherheit nicht die deutsche! Ausserdem bemühst du dich offensichtlich *nicht* um Groß- und Kleinschreibung! `deirect X' ist auch schön! Zoggn ist Chatterjargon, deinen letzten Beitrag kommentier ich lieber nicht weiter...
Darf ich fragen, wie alt du bist?

Edit: Achja, für _Deirect X_-Spiele benutzt man besser WineX...


----------

